# Is my hedgehog hurt?



## Hedgie_Love (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello, I have some concerns for my baby. Last night, I had her on the sofa, like every night, and she wormed her way under a throw pillow and I didn't realize. Thinking she was on the opposite side of the couch, I sat down on the side of the pillow. I didn't sit on the side that she was under and after about ten seconds I jumped up when I saw that she wasn't on the other side of the sofa. I took the pillow of and poor Dobby was in a spiked up ball, fully balled up, which she never does. Of course I picked her up and after about five minutes she was on her feet and eating mealworms like normal. She lost five quills in the process. I held her carefully for another half hour or so and she seemed fine before putting her back in her cage. I checked this morning and she ate her food, drank from her water bowl, and ran on the wheel. She pooped and peed (no blood or discharge) and overall everything seems normal. 

What is your opinion? Do you think she will be okay? I am terrified and feel completely awful and stupid that I did something like that and I am not an irresponsible pet owner, and this has never happened before. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If she wasn't directly under where you sat, I doubt you would've injured her - probably just scared her. I think she should be just fine, but it wouldn't hurt to keep an eye on her for a couple days, if you're still nervous. I'm sure she's okay though! And you're not an irresponsible owner - it's a simple mistake, you learned something from it, and everything turned out okay.  Things like this happen!


----------

